# Self help demotivators



## gigglez (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## gigglez (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## gigglez (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## gigglez (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## gigglez (Apr 19, 2021)

Always remember the lesson here. Dont let them pit us against each other!


----------



## safeinsanity (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## gigglez (Apr 19, 2021)

safeinsanity said:


> View attachment 1583


Good advice!


----------



## safeinsanity (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## gigglez (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## gigglez (Apr 26, 2021)

I sleep tons better this way


----------



## gigglez (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## safeinsanity (Apr 26, 2021)

gigglez said:


> View attachment 1682


Absolutely! Remove yourself from toxic or negative people who are always trying to turn out your beautiful inner light. Shine on!


----------



## safeinsanity (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## safeinsanity (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## gigglez (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## gigglez (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## gigglez (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## gigglez (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## gigglez (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## gigglez (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## gigglez (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## gigglez (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## safeinsanity (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Lunacie (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Clark Kent (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Clark Kent (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Clark Kent (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Clark Kent (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## gigglez (May 2, 2021)




----------



## gigglez (May 2, 2021)




----------



## gigglez (May 4, 2021)




----------



## gigglez (May 4, 2021)




----------



## gigglez (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Lunacie (May 4, 2021)




----------

